# CBS All Access



## TRoss68 (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone know, if TiVo has any plans to add CBS All Access to the line-up?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It’s not up to TiVo; apps are developed by the streaming services.


----------



## mdsd77 (Oct 17, 2018)

get a Roku TV or hookup - it gets them all and more, I will also say ALL the apps run faster and better on a Roku than they do with the TiVO app chest.


----------



## Sam Lovato (Nov 9, 2018)

TRoss68 said:


> Does anyone know, if TiVo has any plans to add CBS All Access to the line-up?


I am wondering this too! Does anyone know?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sam Lovato said:


> I am wondering this too! Does anyone know?


See post #2, above.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can subscribe to CBS All Access through Amazon Prime Channels, and view it in that app. Don't hold your breath for a CBSAA app for TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> It's not up to TiVo; apps are developed by the streaming services.


It requires a partnership. The services can't develop anything without TiVo's assistance and approval, since there's no longer (and never was, much) an open API or store for TiVo apps.


----------

